# What happens if you "don't believe in evolution"?



## Questioner (Dec 13, 2019)

Do you get raped by the Flying Spaghetti Monster and his gang of pirates? Discuss.

If not, then there's no reason to not believe in it, (assuming that elective belief is a thing).

In fact, it's probably one of the ugliest theories to be particularly invested in to begin with, with one's level of enthusiasm for evolutionary theory often being "inversely" proportional to their actual mating success, making one even wonder if it would better to "not" believe in it than to do so, as superstitious as the notion of "believing" in any body of theory or abstraction is to begin with.

I'd much rather study music theory, than evolutionary theory, to be honest, even as a scientific theory, it's entirely overrated, physics being much more fundamental than biology, and a hell of a lot cooler (in physics, you get to learn about black holes, in evolution you get to learn about cows humping each other).

And it seems to be common knowledge that musicians, whether Bach or Rock tend to do a lot more actual sexual reproduction than the average, overweight, white, male evolution fetishist on the internet does, likely having more in common with the mating and hygiene habits of a lesser ape than the average non-socially maladjusted person does, and much like an animal, likely isn't able to tell the difference between a Waifu and and actual woman, other than maybe when she pulls out the pepper spray - which a Waifu, of course can't do.

Hehehe







Evolution? My ass. More like devolution? Science? Nah, more like a failed HS science experiment come to life.

I don't think this strapping young fellow is particularly concerned about regurgitating ugly, banal factoids about evolution, and if anything he and his lovers are evolutionarily speaking, the better for it. Seems to work in reverse - the less you know about evolution, the more actual evolution you and the ladies end up doing. Mhmm.

Pathetic.


----------



## Questioner (Dec 13, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You get to wear a dunce cap.


So hypothetically, if you had the choice between not wearing a dunce cap, but remaining a virgin for life... or getting to do some "evolving" with 100 beautiful women, but had to wear a dunce cap while you did it? Which would you choose?


----------



## Questioner (Dec 13, 2019)

I guess the one beautiful thing about evolution, is that you don't have to taint yourself with the ugliness required to invest in it significantly, and you still get to do all the 'evolving' you want, so long as you're reasonably handsome or charming.

I don't think chimpanzees "know" what evolution is, and they still procreate a lot more than the average socially maladjusted white male atheist online does... go figure. Evolution is a tricky bitch, isn't she? The less you know, the more you know.


----------



## JGalt (Dec 13, 2019)

When you don't believe in evolution, you have what's called "faith."


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 13, 2019)

Questioner said:


> Do you get raped by the Flying Spaghetti Monster and his gang of pirates? Discuss.
> 
> If not, then there's no reason to not believe in it, (assuming that elective belief is a thing).
> 
> ...


Nothing, probably. Because evolution remains a fact, whether or not you believe in it. You will likely still go to the doctor and benefit from modern medicine, which is based completely on biology, itself resting completely on evolution. You will very likely still adopt the morality and ethics of time and place where genetic accident resulted in your birth, both (the morality and ethics) often well informed by evolutionary theory.

This nonbelief will generally just be an impotent, vestigial, useless anomaly hidden in your brain,like a benign tumor. You will be like the flat earther who still observes time zones.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 13, 2019)

I once tried to believe in the theory of evolution, but it required way more blind faith than I could muster up.  ...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> I once tried to believe in the theory of evolution, but it required way more blind faith than I could muster up.  ...


I'm sure giving you an F on the 8th grade science quiz, however, required very little time or effort.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 13, 2019)

Questioner said:


> Do you get raped by the Flying Spaghetti Monster and his gang of pirates? Discuss.
> 
> If not, then there's no reason to not believe in it, (assuming that elective belief is a thing).
> 
> ...


Nothing.

Evolution doesn't care how stupid you are.


----------



## 007 (Dec 13, 2019)

I can't believe in something that remains nothing more than just a theory.

However, I can and do believe it's a theory. That evolution is a theory is a fact.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I'm sure giving you an F on the 8th grade science quiz, however, required very little time or effort.


............................*Evolution*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 13, 2019)

007 said:


> I can't believe in something that remains nothing more than just a theory.
> 
> However, I can and do believe it's a theory. That evolution is a theory is a fact.


You're confusing yourself.

Evolution is a fact. Speciation due to evolution is a fact. Evolution prodicing all species, ever,from a common ancestor is a fact.  These are physical mechanisms governed by natural laws, just like an electrical current, or star formation. Electrical currents and star formation are facts.

The explanation of the processes involved and how they led from the first common ancestor of all species to all species which ever lived is the Theory of Evolution. And that is the highest value/regard a scientific explanation can achieve, due to being supported by mountains of evidence. Which is an understatement, in the case of the theory of evolution.


----------



## JGalt (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and make a little prediction:

While they're lying on their deathbeds and gasping for air, every secular progressive here will do one of two things:

They'll either beg whatever god they once heard of for one more breath of air, or they'll beg him for forgiveness.

Just call me Nostrafuckingdamus.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> *Theory of Evolution*


Correct. It's just a theory that hasn't been tested or proven.  ...


----------



## 007 (Dec 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe in something that remains nothing more than just a theory.
> ...


Nope... sorry, but thanks for playing.

Evolution is a theory. Always has been, always will be. That fact will never change, ever, period, end of story.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 13, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> I once tried to believe in the theory of evolution, but it required way more blind faith than I could muster up.  ...




There are no trace fossils.  It requires magnificent leaps of faith to believe in this absurdity.


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 13, 2019)

007 said:


> I can't believe in something that remains nothing more than just a theory.
> 
> However, I can and do believe it's a theory. That evolution is a theory is a fact.



Gravity is just a theory too.


----------



## JGalt (Dec 13, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe in something that remains nothing more than just a theory.
> ...



So is evolution. You ready for a "come to Jesus moment"?


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 13, 2019)

JGalt said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Do you believe in gravity?


----------



## alang1216 (Dec 13, 2019)

Questioner said:


> Do you get raped by the Flying Spaghetti Monster and his gang of pirates? Discuss.
> 
> If not, then there's no reason to not believe in it, (assuming that elective belief is a thing).
> 
> ...


It has always fascinated me that people who profess to believe in God (I don't BTW) refuse to see the indisputable truth of how He creates.  If you study His works you might actually learn something about him.  Ironic that an atheist may know more about about God than a theist.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 13, 2019)

007 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Haha, sure. As has been pointed out, it doesn't matter if you believe it or not. It will  remain a fact long after you are dead and gone.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 13, 2019)

LordBrownTrout said:


> There are no trace fossils.


There are no fossils of footprints, for instance? Wow, thats news to ....well, everyone. Put up the crack pipe, son!


----------



## Questioner (Dec 14, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nothing, probably. Because evolution remains a fact,


No, evolution is not a a "fact", it's a theory built from facts, or piece of information.

You're clueless as to what facts actually are, or what they mean in practice, merely regurgitating a childish assertion in lieu of critical thought.



> whether or not you believe in it. You will likely still go to the doctor and benefit from modern medicine, which is based completely on biology, itself resting completely on evolution. You will very likely still adopt the morality and ethics of time and place where genetic accident resulted in your birth, both (the morality and ethics) often well informed by evolutionary theory.


Those are non-sequiturs, and aren't scientific arguments, but teleological.historical arguments. Medicine is an industry is complicated, and not equitable with natural sciences such as evolution.

Just as the word "accident" is nothing but silly rhetoric - accident means something was "intended", but that what occurred wasn't the actual intent, merely an unintended by product.

As far as Common Law theory goes, it asserts that some things (e.x. murder, rape), are inherently abominable, and that a man or woman has no excuse, such as claiming "ignorance of the law" regardless of birth circumstances.



> This nonbelief will generally just be an impotent, vestigial, useless anomaly hidden in your brain,like a benign tumor. You will be like the flat earther who still observes time zones.


That's rather silly, and by that notion, arguments from "religion" would likewise be substantiate, given that, for example, the Common Law theory which states are governed by (and which affects most people's lives on a daily basis more than speculations about evolutionary theory) is grounded in "religious" ideals or principles, such as the golden rule, having developed from older legal systems, including "religious" ones such as Exodus.

Or how modern science as an institution or methodology developed from the structure of older institutions such as the Catholic Church.


----------



## Questioner (Dec 14, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Again, you're clueless as to what facts are.

Evolutionary theory is not a "fact", it is a theory built from facts or from mathematics, as presumably all theories or abstractions, scientific or otherwise are - facts are merely pieces of information which can be used to construct presumably infinite variety of theories.


----------



## Questioner (Dec 14, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > Do you get raped by the Flying Spaghetti Monster and his gang of pirates? Discuss.
> ...


All the more reason not to believe in it then 

It seems to care more for beauty than intelligence, and evolution is generally speaking, a pretty ugly subject.


----------



## Questioner (Dec 14, 2019)

JGalt said:


> When you don't believe in evolution, you have what's called "faith."


Non sequitur.

The notion of "faith" has nothing to do with what one believes in or not, but rather an aspect of how one believes in whatever it is that they do.

If one is merely believing in evolution on the basis of faith or trust in scientists or scientific knowledge, rather than having researched or approximated the theories themselves, then yes that is faith.

Much as if the average, unthinking person was born in the era of alchemy, they would probably be having faith in it as a well, simply due to it being the science or knowledge of our day.

Just as when contemporary scientific theories such as evolution become archaic and outdated by newer theories, our descendants will probably look back on us and laugh as we do alchemists, wondering how anyone could have been stupid enough to believe in outdated nonsense like evolution.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 14, 2019)

I don't think that the notion of "faith" has any value here. It is based on accepting unproven assumptions; concepts that cannot be demonstrated. Moreover, people across the world have many different concepts of the origin of the species, all unproven and mostly based on centuries-old folk tales. One group/culture has "faith" in one narrative, the next group in another.


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 14, 2019)

JGalt said:


> When you don't believe in evolution, you have what's called "faith."


And when you believe in evolution, you have faith


----------



## Frannie (Dec 14, 2019)

Questioner said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > You get to wear a dunce cap.
> ...


You are daydreaming again dunce


----------



## Frannie (Dec 14, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> I don't think that the notion of "faith" has any value here. It is based on accepting unproven assumptions; concepts that cannot be demonstrated. Moreover, people across the world have many different concepts of the origin of the species, all unproven and mostly based on centuries-old folk tales. One group/culture has "faith" in one narrative, the next group in another.


The fact is that when humans leave the Earth that they will need to take the life with them that comprises the food web, and that if and when another suitable planet is found that this life will need to be planted.

God is now proven and it's us


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 14, 2019)

Questioner said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Questioner said:
> ...


That's nice kid, here's your sign.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 14, 2019)

Questioner said:


> Do you get raped by the Flying Spaghetti Monster and his gang of pirates? Discuss.
> 
> If not, then there's no reason to not believe in it, (assuming that elective belief is a thing).
> 
> ...


huh??  what???
..so if you don't believe in evolution, you MUST believe a fully formed human just '''appeared'''...like the Star Trek Energizer= which is ridiculous


----------



## harmonica (Dec 14, 2019)

007 said:


> I can't believe in something that remains nothing more than just a theory.
> 
> However, I can and do believe it's a theory. That evolution is a theory is a fact.


so how do you think humans ''came'' to Earth/etc?


----------



## Questioner (Dec 14, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > Do you get raped by the Flying Spaghetti Monster and his gang of pirates? Discuss.
> ...


That's a non-sequitur and a false dictomy if I ever heard one.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 14, 2019)

Questioner said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Questioner said:
> ...


please , then, tell us your theory on how man '''developed'''


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 14, 2019)

In my later life I've thought it would have been interesting to be an Anthropologist- now I'm not so sure 
Did I evolve? No, unless I am my knowledge- however, I did evolve from being a red eyed, died in the wool Republican, to the realization that I'm a libertarian and had been for my entire life (from retrospect and self awareness)- I just wore a label that didn't represent my evolutionary journey-
In the scheme of things, like the Big Picture, it appears as though we are devolving, or regressing, as humans- technology and material things do not the man make- so, a question, for me, is; what specifically are we referring to as evolutionary? Man, or stuff? Knowledge evolves. Truth is constant.


----------



## Questioner (Dec 14, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Not to mention the idiots whose "belief in evolution" is just hijacked for childish political reasons or folk wisdom to begin with, thinking that it somehow represents cultural whims such as "change", "progress", or every person or group having an "equal" chance of "living or dying".

When in reality that's false, it never gave people an "equal chance" of living or dying at all; even sports, in practice aren't "equal" in that regards even if they are in theory, in evolution, of course, hierarchy is innate, much as it is in animal kingdoms, such as ant colonies, with queens, workers, class divisions, and division of labor.

It selected some for extinction right from the get-go, with the only evolutionarily logical reason for keeping them alive at all might be as a humorous mistake for the better members of society to learn from, or learn "what not to do", and for actual science to eventually render obsolete.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Dec 14, 2019)

Questioner said:


> Do you get raped by the Flying Spaghetti Monster and his gang of pirates? Discuss.
> 
> If not, then there's no reason to not believe in it, (assuming that elective belief is a thing).
> 
> ...




so......you spend time thinking about slaughtering millions of people.....

and then you spend time asking ridiculous questions that don't deserve any response at all.


I'll waste a few seconds.....

what happens if you don't believe in evolution?

nothing.

now go study music theory


----------



## harmonica (Dec 14, 2019)

Questioner said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Questioner said:
> ...


we are waiting patiently and excitingly for your theory


----------



## anynameyouwish (Dec 14, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




I'm not.


----------



## Questioner (Dec 14, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > Do you get raped by the Flying Spaghetti Monster and his gang of pirates? Discuss.
> ...


Right, so why are people so emotionally invested in the idea of "believing in evolution", compared to other scientific theories such as quantum physics? Especially when they aren't scientists or biologists themselves but are merely displaying faith or indoctrination into the views of those who actually are?

Most likely, it's simply because evolution is hijacked for political reasons, or conventional folk wisdom, with groups believing that it means something to them which it actually doesn't, and ironically, more or less debunks every myth which radical views such as Marxism, critical theory, "blank slate", etc were founded upon to begin with, as well as even the idyllic notion of "believing in evolution" altogether, if it ironically doesn't suit one's evolutionary interest to actually do so.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 14, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Questioner said:
> ...


sure, you are....this will be GOOD!


----------



## Questioner (Dec 14, 2019)

harmonica said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


It's a simple theory - most people's popular beliefs in evolution are just childish political beliefs or conventional folk wisdom draped up in an evolutionary coating, even when they probably have more in common with "X-Men" or overrated movies like "The Hunger Games" than anything in reality. Kind of like those who equate a positive "belief" or "faith" in science as an institution with "atheism", dichotomy which that is to begin with, particularly when "science" seems to care not for their plight, but would have more vested interest in hasting their extinction on behalf of the better members of the species than giving them anything other than a warm, fuzzy feeling for "believing in it" to begin with - whatever the hell that means.

Simple pleasures for simple minds, ugly beliefs for ugly people.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 14, 2019)

Questioner said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > anynameyouwish said:
> ...


so, your [ hahahhaha ] theory is to ridicule others...THAT'S your theory???!!!!??
hahahhahahahahahahaha
..I didn't even need to ask, because you people don't have a theory/etc--you just have crap/BELIEFS/etc


----------



## anynameyouwish (Dec 14, 2019)

Questioner said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > anynameyouwish said:
> ...




"most people's popular beliefs in evolution are just childish political beliefs or conventional folk wisdom"

as are most religious beliefs.

including creation

here is why my answer to your question is the right one.

you can mock and ridicule evolution (and wonder out loud if executing evolutionists might not be the correct and just answer to the "evolutionist problem")  and it won't matter at all.

you not believing in evolution doesn't make it any more or less real.

you not believing in evolution will not stop it from happening.

you are just one tiny insignificant baboon on this planet

and even if NOBODY ANYWHERE believed in evolution it STILL wouldn't matter. 

if evolution is real then YOUR opinion on the matter is just farts in the wind,


----------



## harmonica (Dec 14, 2019)

Questioner said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > anynameyouwish said:
> ...


Like I said, you believe a fully formed human just ''appeared'' = which is a lot more ridiculous/unbelievable than evolution...
Beam me up Scotty


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 14, 2019)

Questioner said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Questioner said:
> ...


The first two paragraphs are you setting up them knocking down your own straw man.

Third paragraph doesn't seem to really go anywhere.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 14, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > There are no trace fossils.
> ...



That's was my bad. My phone meant to say transitional fossils. I didn't correct it. Of course there are plenty of footprints.  Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 14, 2019)

Questioner said:


> No, evolution is not a a "fact", it's a theory built from facts, or piece of information.


100% wrong. Evolution is a physical process. It is a fact. The theory of evolution is an explanation of how this physical process resulted in all of the species that ever lived.

I ignored the rest. I am not going to argue the truth of baseline facts with fools.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 14, 2019)

LordBrownTrout said:


> My phone meant to say transitional fossils.


Oh, well, you are still just as wrong, then. Every species is a "transitional species", and every fossil is a "transitional fossil". The term doesnt really have any scientific meaning. It is a term paid liars use to confuse gullible deniers like you.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 14, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > My phone meant to say transitional fossils.
> ...



That's where you're wrong. There are no transitional fossils.  I've studied evolution and paleontology for quite a while and have never seen a link. The scientific circles always have to make a leap to connect. I've never seen evidence.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 14, 2019)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


Haha. You have"studied" it? At which university? Where did you complete your paleontology grad work? How many research papers have you published? How much statistical analysis have you done on the physiology of fossils? 

Come on. 

Ok, define transitional fossil. Be very specific. Give a few examples of possible fossils that would change your mind.


----------



## Questioner (Dec 14, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > No, evolution is not a a "fact", it's a theory built from facts, or piece of information.
> ...


You're conflating the occurrence of evolution with the theory of evolution, not the same thing.

The theory of evolution, is constructed from mathematics, and is built upon facts and information, such the physical processes. 

(In your case, this is just faith or speculation, not having observed or documented the processes yourself, merely faith in the assertion of individuals such as scientists themselves who actually have, but regardless it still proves the point.

The "moon orbiting the earth" is not the same as the theory of gravity, which was a mathematical construct built from said observation, among others.

People, even in ancient times observed the moon orbiting the earth, and other phenomena now ascribed to gravity, however, gravity, as a theory built from mathematics did not exist until Isaac Newton performed his observations, and developed his theory of a universal law of gravity.



> It is a fact.


You're ignorant and don't know what a "fact" is or means?

A fact is a piece of information, theories such as scientific theories are not "facts", they're made or built upon facts.



> The theory of evolution is an explanation of how this physical process resulted in all of the species that ever lived.


Correct, so the theory itself is a mathematical approximation, built from facts, or the information which was used to construct the theory - the theory, not being a physical process, but rather a mathematical or mental approximation, existing only in the mind or pure abstraction, unlike the physical processes themselves which it was constructed from, and which would still be observable to the naked eye, such as apples falling from trees, even if no theory of gravity had ever been constructed by individuals such as Newton.



> I ignored the rest. I am not going to argue the truth of baseline facts with fools.


I'm not going to argue with people who don't know what a "fact" is, or the difference between facts, and theories built or constructed from them are.

I'm really just pointing out the patently obvious, if you're not going to think critically and merely repeat "evolution is a fact" on the basis of some internet meme which is thoroughly confused as to what "facts" actually are, whether in the physical sciences or other approximations built from facts, such as arguments within a court of law and the evidences which said theories and conclusions are based on, that's on you, not on me.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 14, 2019)

Questioner said:


> You're conflating the occurrence of evolution with the theory of evolution, not the same thing.


Liar. i clearly drew a stark distinction, as anyone can read for themselves. I even did so to undermine your silly rhetorical conflation of these two ideas. Go waste someone else's time, troll.


----------



## Questioner (Dec 14, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > You're conflating the occurrence of evolution with the theory of evolution, not the same thing.
> ...


It's you who are conflating them.

Physical processes or the observances - facts, or piece of information

Mathematical constructs or approximations built from the facts - theories, such as evolution, gravity, etc

-

Though in your case, your belief in the theories is based on faith in others having allegedly observed, documented, and built the theories in question, not on having done so yourself.

So of course, your or some other layperson saying that "such and such a theory is true", would not be the same merit as an an actual Newton, a Darwin, and Einstein who have actually observed, tested, researched, and constructed the theories themselves.

Nor would the childish opinion of the average so-called "scientist", "engineer", or such and such, who is little more than a workman or industryman be anywhere on the same level as one of these all-time scientific greats to begin with, simply by virtue of sharing the same arbitrary job title, of which there are as many titles as there are jobs, not always corresponding to them as well as some simpler people might be inclined to imagine in childish fantasy.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 14, 2019)

LordBrownTrout 

Where did you go?


----------



## jasonlee3071 (Dec 18, 2019)

Some see evolution as being brought about by a selective weeding out process known as the survival of the fittest.
Brought about by competition and elimination of the unfit.
But looking at the majority of humanity I don't see any sign of that at all.
Rather it's the unfit or the less than fit that seem to be propagating more.
Among animal species the opposite may very well be true but not among us humans.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 19, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Nothing.
> 
> Evolution doesn't care how stupid you are.



Hopefully, it will help your (at least your offspring) get smarter.


----------



## jasonlee3071 (Dec 19, 2019)

JGalt said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


To hell with Jesus Christ. I would rather have nirvana instead. I don't mean that rock group either but the Buddhist/Hindu concept of this.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 19, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > Do you get raped by the Flying Spaghetti Monster and his gang of pirates? Discuss.
> ...


And indeed evolution has a way of dealing with those who are stupid.


----------



## White 6 (Dec 19, 2019)

jasonlee3071 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Nobody  is going to settle evolution on a message board.  I'm a Christian.  I will keep Jesus and evolution, but I don't proselytize.  Your doubts will not shake mine on either.


----------



## jasonlee3071 (Dec 19, 2019)

JGalt said:


> When you don't believe in evolution, you have what's called "faith."


Actually it's called skepticism. I'm not totally sure about evolution itself. It may have happened or it may not have happened. I have no firm convictions regarding this. I don't have faith in anything and as far as various religions go I believe in them even less than I believe in evolution.
At least with evolution those who believe it try to prove it with some scientific data or facts (maybe distorted or contorted), but those trying to prove to me that there is some supernatural being or beings, doing miraculous things like raising someone from the dead or something more unbelievable  is just asking for you to throw your commonsense/ logic out the door.
Which is why I don't trust in faith or have it.


----------



## Questioner (Dec 19, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Questioner said:
> ...


How rather superstitious.

Seems rather to care more for beauty than stupidity, more often than not (though the notion of mutual exclusivity between the two is rather false, superflulous, and dichtomic to begin with; as one couldn't argue that a work of art like Michelangelo's "Birth of Venus" didn't require a lot of intelligence and mathematical prodigiousness.

Regardless, let me put it to you this way - "evolution" in popular jargon, isn't a "sky daddy" who cares about your patronage thereof, it's not going to "deal" with people who are stupid, nor people whos knowledge of the subject, or science in general stunted at the 6th grade level, coming more from TV, mass media, or rote memorization, such as those silly and barely educated individuals who don't even know the difference between simplistic, K-12 grading methodologies, or rote memorization and indoctrination, and reading for actual comprehension or depth.

Or simply an unremarkable, dime-a-dozen job in one of the industries which uses evolutionary knowledge or information, being therefore more predicated on a lack of well-roundedness in knowledge or mere industry bias than anything else.

If anything, assuming your superstitious about evolution "dealing" with some people or not, in reality, it seems to be the opposite, and those, overwhelmingly single, overweight men, with a disproportionate interest in the subject, who often frequent internet forums related to "incels", groping women, being miserably married, or things of that nature, seem to be the ones who evolution has selected against, rather than for.

In contrast, none of the beautiful women I've dated while I was working on my entreprenurial endeavors seemed to be bothered at all about my knowledge, or supposed lack thereof about "evolution", much has been the case for most of human history, prior to Darwin and those who superstitiously revere him and his mythical status in history, inventing his theory which merely extrapolated on what had, to some extent or another, been folk knowledge or wisdom in cultures of yore, dating as far back as the pre-Socratic Greek philosophers.

And no, it's not going to deal with me, it's not going to deal with me, it's not going to make that ugly little thing known as the Flying Spaghetti Monster, of which a socially maladjusted 13-year old doodling on the wall of a public restroom could have come up with something requiring more creativity and intelligence - smite me, send me to non-hell, have me gang-raped by pirates, force me to eat rotten spaghetti for eternity, or so on.

Much as evolution does not care for whimsical traits such as intelligence (of which the average evolution or IQ fetishist would be lucky to have one of 105, if even 100, assuming that free, online IQ tests or childish clichés meaning anything), intelligence, whether of the standard or the emotional variety, of which many an average person is lacking in either or, if not both, is merely a tool, "evolution", of course would only care about it in so much as to what or how it is used for, whereas fetishizing it as some "end in and of itself" would be the opposite, an evolutionary maladaption which serves no purpose other than in superstitious fantasy.

If a picture is worth a 1000 words, then yes, I'd argue it's clear who and what evolution actually favors, in practice, as opposed to childish theory and abstraction:












On a slightly more serious note, I find that there is more beauty of lasting depth in mastery of any craft or trade, whether athletic, scientific, artistic, or mathematical (which is ultimately what theories, scientific or otherwise are to begin with, an aesthetic end in and of themselves), then on the purely physical or sensory (though this is something that, ironically would be lost on the evolution fetishists themselves and their affinity for the hideouts, inside and out).

I find that evolutionary theory and information, such as the writings of Steven Pinker is useful and helpful, as is information contained in the other natural sciences, but that's about it, it's more the superstitions, misinformation, and popular fetishization surrounding them that I find stupid and silly, as well as frequently contradictory and conflationary, informed more by dishonesty, archaism, qusasi-authoritarian idol worship and superstitions surrounding "science" or scientists themselves, and the fictitious job titles surrounding said terminology, and the reality as opposed to the cartoonish fantasy of a guy in a white lab coat holding a beaker, and general denial and ineptitude of reality, from history, to the mathematical approximations from which said theories are created to begin with, such as the stupid at best, dishonest at worst conflation of philosophies with science, or other dishonest or idiotic dolts, some of whom don't even know the difference between something such as "conspiracy theory" and a scientific theory, as if their intelligence or reasoning abilty stunted at 6th grade, or they are more informed by propaganda mass media designed primarily, if not exclusively for those at that low level of intelligence or education, than anything in the real world to begin with, such as pretty much any books of depth or study written at a reading level above that (such as legal and moral or ethical philosophy, which is a subject.which I have a keen interest in as of late).


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 19, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing.
> ...


Who knows?


Didn't work for you though.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 19, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Questioner said:
> ...


Sadly we have kinda bent those rules for the last few hundred years.  Probably wasn't a great idea.

You can see the results today in tRump's followers


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 19, 2019)

Questioner said:


> How rather superstitious


There's nothing superstitious about it.  Darwinism is an observable fact.


----------



## Questioner (Dec 19, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > How rather superstitious
> ...


Yes, it most certainly is.



> Darwinism is an observable fact.


"Darwinism" and "evolution" aren't exactly the same thing.

And yes, you are conflating your faith in others having told you, or allegedly observed it themselves, with having done so yourself, or approximated a theory from it, not the same thing at all.

And no, again, it's not "a fact", it's a theory or approximation from mathematics, built from facts, or pieces of information.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 19, 2019)

Questioner said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Questioner said:
> ...


Lol, no.

Not faith, Son.  Science.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 19, 2019)

If only there were some sort of consensus on the topic ... then it would be settled, we wouldn't need the science.


----------



## Questioner (Dec 19, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Just another silly axiom yes.

You're placing faith in "science", (or Francis Bacon's specific method of science in specific), not on the basis of having discovered, researched, invented, tested or developed any of the theories in question yourself, no.


----------



## Questioner (Dec 19, 2019)

fncceo said:


> If only there were some sort of consensus on the topic ... then it would be settled, we wouldn't need the science.


Settled until the consensus changes, yes.


----------



## dblack (Dec 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The dunce cap comment seemed appropriate. Why was it deleted?


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 19, 2019)

Questioner said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Questioner said:
> ...


Lol, so it's not believable if each person doesn't do it themselves?

WTF are you talking about?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 19, 2019)

dblack said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Questioner said:
> ...



Just about everyone in MENSA believes in evolution.

People who don't believe in evolution should form their own group called DENSA.


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 19, 2019)

You review a theory according to its doctrines, not so by its claims,

The theory of evolution doctrines are the whole invalid, regardless of how much effort evolutionists do in order to claim is valid.

You just can't affirm that God exists because miracles happen, same as well, the theory of evolution is nothing but propaganda.

A scrutiny made reviewing its base foundation reveals the theory of evolution is not science but a belief.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2019)

Evolution is a FACT
God is a theory


----------



## dblack (Dec 19, 2019)

"If evolution is outlawed, only outlaws will evolve."


----------



## james bond (Dec 19, 2019)

Well, if monkeys walked today, then that would be something.  Or an alien showed up at my door instead of JW.  The atheists just believe in bad science nowadays.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 19, 2019)

Questioner said:


> Settled until the consensus changes, yes.


Wrong, it's settled until the overwhelming preponderance of evidence changes. Get it right, shaman.


----------



## Questioner (Dec 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > Settled until the consensus changes, yes.
> ...


Yawn.. that's a simplistic argument from authority fallacy as well as an ad populum fallacy, so not only is it appealing to the authority of Bacon's method based on faith, but it's also entirely misinformed and confused as to how research in the natural sciences actually works, in which the validity of research and researchers is not predicated on any notion of "overwhelming preponderance" to begin with.

If anything, it sounds like that term "overwhelming preponderance" comes from jargon in the legal system, not institutions of scientific research, making me think you don't even know a difference as basic as that - having watched too much TV, and not read enough books, I presume?


So no, it isn't settled - I deny evolution, simply because I can, nor am I superstitious or unevolved enough to childishly believe their is any silly notion of "worth" in believing in it to begin with in almost a theistic-like fashion... whatever that means, particularly when it doesn't seem to serve my own evolutionary interests to do so, nor the majority of freaks disproportionately obsessed with "evolution" at the expense of their own consensual mating and reproduction. Mhmm.


----------



## james bond (Dec 19, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Evolution is a FACT
> God is a theory



Evolution isn't a FACT or else all of us could use it.  God is a great theory.  Evolution is a false theory.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 19, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


There is no evidence that life wrote itself  into existence in a pond


----------



## Questioner (Dec 19, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Argument from authority fallacy, sigh.



> People who don't believe in evolution should form their own group called DENSA.


People who "believe" in evolution based on faith in others' childish or simplistic arguments from authority having been told it is true, as opposed to those who have actually researched and developed the theory themselves to any remarkable degree, yes, often on the basis of childish, mythical ideas, fables and notions of "scientists", or who or what "science" and "scientists" actually are, and what their actual relevance in the real would is to begin with, outside of childish whims, fantasizes, and imaginations.

Such as those who conflate simplistic repetition, indoctrination, or archaic arguments from authority with actual comprehension, having formulated the theory themselves, or any body of theorization or mathematical abstraction to begin with.

The same people naturally "believing" in evolution due to their average below average IQ, or their intelligence or education stunting at the paltry K-12 grade reading level and its archaic learning methodologies naturally believe it, for the same reason that theories like alchemy would have blindly been believed without question by the ignorant masses simply on the basis of it being the popular science of their day and age.

Either that, or simply for childish and emotional reasons, such as silly, politicized beliefs in it meaning something ugly and hideous to them which it actually doesn't anywhere in the civilized world, much as I'm sure some of them will still cling to that childish and archaic little script or narrative once evolution is rendered as archaic as alchemy is today, and we're laughed at by our descendants for having ever believed that superstition, beyond perhaps the level of the simplistic folk wisdom, which evolutionary thought has been since the pre-Socratic Greek philosophers - simple and easily observable enough that folk wisdom alone was enough to suffice for it as far as popular sentiments go, not needing overly complex extrapolation, such as in the case of Darwin's on take on it, and the myths and fables, and childish superstitions and hangups erroneously associated with his work and development on it.


----------



## Questioner (Dec 19, 2019)

james bond said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Evolution is a FACT
> ...


Right, he, much like the majority of the IQ 100- population don't even know the difference between "facts", or pieces of information, and theories built, created, or developed from facts or bits of information.

Much as they would have ignorantly or superstitiously asserted a childish faith in alchemy, and the institutions by which alchemy was developed, rather than questioning it, and the individuals and cultural institutions in which the theory and the merits thereof perpetuate themselves, even to the chagrin of many actual scientists who aren't merely, ill informed pedagogues, whom are only relevant due to the masses being too unthinking to reply to even the simplistic arguments for authority, or ad populum fallacies which there are to begin with.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 19, 2019)

JGalt said:


> When you don't believe in evolution, you have what's called "faith."


Faith in what?   The orange "Chosen One"?


----------



## Questioner (Dec 19, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Just about everyone in MENSA believes in evolution.


I've seen that identical argument used by "young earth creationists".

Showing that most of the simplistic logic, argument, and axioms used by evolution fetishists have nothing inherently to do with "creationism" to begin with, as opposed to just simplistic arguments, logic or fallacies (employed by those who don't usually know what logic, reasoning or fallacies actually are to begin with, or that fallacies are not inherently "wrong" nor "bad to use" in actual arguments).

If we examine the majority of infantile atheist arguments used online or elsewhere, it will turn out that most of them are just as silly, uninformed, or erroneous as those which they ascribe stereotypically to "young earth creationism" or "Biblical literalism"

A favorite being pedantically pointing out errors or examples of "bad science" in regards to ""creationist" arguments, when the same errors or "bad science" could be used or exist in any scientific argument, regardless of whether the conclusion was conventional, like evolution, or fringe like creationism.

(Not even to mention an idiot who thinks robotically and mechanistically pointing out errors in another's argument in any way equates to any learning or comprehension of the subject matter itself, when even a child, instructed to do so by rote could do that, even without having any comprehension of the actual subject matter itself (and if that is really the only scope of what some Neanderthals were taught or learned to do to begin with, that's truly sad, and I'd even argue asking their "educators" for a refund, since they never actually learned "science" to begin with, just learned how to point out errors in someone else's scientific argument, which even a 10 year old with an IQ or EQ of 90, and a "cheat sheet" filled with the correct answers could do in regards to a thesis presented by a theoretical physicist of an IQ of 180, assuming they were hired to, and that that was all that their infantile mind and development and lack of education or comprehension taught them to do to begin with)

Much as the childish dichotomy in regards to "Bacon's scientific method (facts - conclusion)" compared to the "creationist (conclusion - facts)" method is false or silly; with the "conclusion - facts" logic being used in regards to science as well, having nothing inherently to do with "creationism" (example - conclusion - "science is good", facts to support it "washing machines! Iphones! computers! derp derp)


----------



## Questioner (Dec 19, 2019)

JGalt said:


> When you don't believe in evolution, you have what's called "faith."


Evolution and biology debunks individualism, as well as any archaic economic theory which incorrectly presumes that a "perfectly rationally thinking" person exists except in pure abstraction or imagination (in practice, people tend to make many decisions or judgements while in the heat of the moment or "passion" rather than rationally as they would or should "in theory" - which is why our legal system, for example, distinguishes between crimes of passion (e.x. done emotionally) and pre-meditated crimes (e.x. done intentionally or rationally).

So your faith in any ideology or axiom (e.x. that of John Galt) is just that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 19, 2019)

Questioner said:


> Yawn.. that's a simplistic argument from authority fallacy as well as an ad populum fallacy,


No ya dumbass, that's  precise description of you attributing what is "settled science" to consensus, instead of to evidence. You are a cheap charlatan armed with amateurish parlor tricks.


----------



## Questioner (Dec 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > Yawn.. that's a simplistic argument from authority fallacy as well as an ad populum fallacy,
> ...


----------



## Questioner (Dec 19, 2019)

Perhaps eventually, the archaic institution of natural sciences in the sense of a silly establishment which stupid people naively and superstitiously give reverence to, rarely if ever even so much as understanding the subject matter as opposed to mindlessly and unthinkingly repeating and complying with archaic grading methodologies used on behalf of said subjects, and other subjects taught at an ill-informed, K-12 level at most - will eventually step out of its Dark Age, and stop being such an archaic indoctrinating, and anti-intellectual impediment to human reasoning, freethinking, and creativity, or possibly outliving its outdated, 19th century usefulness in the wake or the Information Age, and computational or informational sciences.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 19, 2019)

Evolution is stupid nonsensical, physically impossible, crap.


----------



## Questioner (Dec 19, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Evolution is stupid nonsensical, physically impossible, crap.


It's awfully ugly as well, at least in the way the Neanderthals associated with it often present it, and themselves, having more in common with the hygiene and dietary habits, and awful social tact and graces of wild apes than well-adjusted normal people tend to do.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 19, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Evolution is a FACT
> God is a theory



I don't even give god the benefit of being a theory. God is directly equivalent to ancient Greek mythology.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 19, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Evolution is stupid nonsensical, physically impossible, crap.



Poor Frank. I suspect that you must know how it felt to be the last Neanderthal humanoid in the Homo-Sapien world!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 19, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Evolution is stupid nonsensical, physically impossible, crap.


Translation: Francis doesn't understand evolution.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Evolution is stupid nonsensical, physically impossible, crap.
> ...



Translation: the odds of 2,000 proteins randomly forming the first cell are a number with 5,700 zeros after it to 1. Translation: it didn't happen at random


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 19, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Evolution is stupid nonsensical, physically impossible, crap.
> ...



I love how the Internet has given Progressives the ability to vaporize the very idea that they are "intellectuals"


----------



## Andylusion (Dec 19, 2019)

Questioner said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > You get to wear a dunce cap.
> ...


Virgin.

That was easy.  But of course I'm a Christian, and jumping on a 100 women is a no-go for me.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



There is no evidence of God, or how if God  exists, how  is it he, or she was created?

Even so I tend to believe in God, due to life circumstances.


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 19, 2019)

Questioner said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > When you don't believe in evolution, you have what's called "faith."
> ...



That is enough to consider 99% of evolutionist evidence as invalid proof supporting it.

An individual jaw, and individual molar tooth, an individual skeleton, etc. from here and there, are debunked by the doctrine of the same theory.


----------



## JGalt (Dec 19, 2019)

bodecea said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > When you don't believe in evolution, you have what's called "faith."
> ...



No. Faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen. I'm not merely "hoping for" the fact that President Trump will breeze through the impeachment in the Senate, win re-election in 2020, appoint two more conservative SC Justices and a couple hundred more conservative lower court justices, that the GOP will keep the Senate and regain control of the House, and that Trump will sign a hundred more executive orders and pass 20 pieces of legislation.

I already know these things are going to happen. But I do have faith that you will continue to lose what few marbles you have left over the next five years, as your hatred eats you alive from the inside.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 19, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Translation: the odds of 2,000 proteins randomly forming the first cell are a number with 5,700 zeros after it to 1.


You, of course, just pulled that right out of your ass. Am I supposed to be impressed?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Translation: the odds of 2,000 proteins randomly forming the first cell are a number with 5,700 zeros after it to 1.
> ...



Don't be too sure. I think that Frank got his PHD from Oral Roberts University....


----------



## Frannie (Dec 19, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


There is evidence of God in science and now atheist are admitting such as Tyson now says the universe is a computer simulation, that did not create itself.  The best evidence of God is when we travel off the Earth and bring the food web to a new place.  God is proven and we are his image as said in the bible.

There is also no evidence that life created itself from nothing


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



All theories, but evolution is actually a fact.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



So, God has a belly button, too?


----------



## Frannie (Dec 19, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


God exist in the present and future as well as the past


----------



## james bond (Dec 20, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Jesus and the Bible is the way and the life.  Evolution means you took the "god of the world and prince of the power of the air" path and means you are stupid af.


----------



## james bond (Dec 20, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> So, God has a belly button, too?



You're too stupid to figure this out haha?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



That's called faith.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2019)

james bond said:


> Well, if monkeys walked today, then that would be something.  Or an alien showed up at my door instead of JW.  The atheists just believe in bad science nowadays.


Why should monkeys walk?
They are on a different evolutionary track


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Evolution is a FACT
> ...


Things magically happening is a theory
It “could” happen but there is no scientific evidence supporting it


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



There is no question that evolution occurs. 
The only theories are how and why it occurs


----------



## Hollie (Dec 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



That's the whiskey talkin'.


----------



## james bond (Dec 20, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Why should monkeys walk?
> They are on a different evolutionary track



Nah.  You guys use the same pics for now and earlier.  None of it happened.


----------



## james bond (Dec 20, 2019)

Hollie said:


> That's the whiskey talkin'.









You have a drinking problem!


----------



## Frannie (Dec 20, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Nope it's called science unless you believe that DNA the most complicated code in the known universe wrote itself in a pond one day


----------



## Frannie (Dec 20, 2019)

Hollie said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


God brought life to Earth, everyone either believes this or believes that the people who believe in God believe this.  That said the moment humanity walks on a new planet God is proven and he is human as we were made in his image.

Just a matter of time for God to be seen in the future

Next


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> it's called science


Yes, abiogenesis is called acience. Unless you believe , comtrary to every shred of evidence ever detected, that a magical event happened.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 20, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > it's called science
> ...


Science is based on evidence, since there is no evidence of abiogenesis it is fiction.

But you can prove me wrong anytime little boy


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Science is based on evidence


Aa is abiogenesis. In fact, its based on every shred of evidence ever collected. It is based on the very concept of "evidence" itself.

Just as declaring a physical , deterministic process connected the two following states: a glass of milk on the counter, and a puddle of milk and broken glass on the floor. We know this occured via a physical, deterministic process.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 20, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Science is based on evidence
> ...


Fail because the glass of milk is dependent on life creating it.   No life no milky for your cookies


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Fail because the glass of milk is dependent on life creating it


No, thats has nothing to do with what I said. Frannie, you're doing that thing again where you intentionally say retarded shit for attention.


----------



## Andylusion (Dec 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



This post is correct.

DNA is a code.   By definition.... a code cannot exist without an intelligence that knows the code.    Even if the code, magically wrote itself, how would a living cell, know how to decode, the code?    How would a cell know, that this arrangement of DNA, means to make an arm, or a leg, or even just a hair?

Fannie is being flippant about this, but her statement is utterly and entirely correct.

A code must by necessity, have a coder.  Someone how knows what the code means.   Someone that creates a living cell, with the capability to decode, the code in the DNA, to make a functioning cell.

Without an intelligence, a code has no meaning, and certainly no function.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 20, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> DNA is a code. By definition.... a code cannot exist without an intelligence that knows the code.


Complete nonsense that you made up as you typed it. Religious horseshit ID argument, thinly veiled.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 20, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The reason that people believe otherwise is that DNA continually reinvents itself just as humans continually reinvent computers or cars.  With DNA the writer can set the code and leave returning a million or billion years later and see the evolved code


----------



## Frannie (Dec 20, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > DNA is a code. By definition.... a code cannot exist without an intelligence that knows the code.
> ...


The above post contains no fact...………………….

But you can present the abiogenesis evidence anytime kiddy


----------



## Andylusion (Dec 20, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > DNA is a code. By definition.... a code cannot exist without an intelligence that knows the code.
> ...



-.-. --- -.. . ....... - .- -.- . ... ....... .. -. - . .-.. .-.. .. --. . -. -.-. . ....... - --- ....... -.. . -.-. --- -.. .


I just responded to you in a code... just like DNA is a code.

Now figure out what I wrote... and you can't use your brain or any other intelligence.... like you claim happened with DNA and life on the Earth.

Good luck.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 20, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


He does everything without a brain


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 20, 2019)

I really should have gone into the religion business decades ago. Then, I could be a god like all good Mormons will be when they die...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 20, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Totally irrelevant. You claimed all codes must have a designer. That is a spurious claim that is just religious ID horseshit.


----------



## Andylusion (Dec 20, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Well of course.   Again:

-.-. --- -.. . ....... - .- -.- . ... ....... .. -. - . .-.. .-.. .. --. . -. -.-. . ....... - --- ....... -.. . -.-. --- -.. .

What meaning does this have, if there is no designer?   Tell me.    Because obviously DNA has a meaning right?

Now remove any intelligence, and tell me what that code above means?

Without an intelligence giving that code a meaning.... that's just a bunch of random dots and dashes isn't it?

Case and point, my friend.  Case and point.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 20, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> What meaning does this have, if there is no designer?


Absurd comment. The meaning would be the same, regardless of a sentient designer. Alternatively, selection is, itself, a designer. Your attempt to demand sentience and/or magic is silly.


----------



## Andylusion (Dec 20, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > What meaning does this have, if there is no designer?
> ...



-.-. --- -.. . ....... - .- -.- . ... ....... .. -. - . .-.. .-.. .. --. . -. -.-. . ....... - --- ....... -.. . -.-. --- -.. .

So what's the meaning?  Can't use your intelligence, or any other.  You have to just know what it means.  Tell me.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 20, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> I really should have gone into the religion business decades ago. Then, I could be a god like all good Mormons will be when they die...


All good Mormons are rapist


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I really should have gone into the religion business decades ago. Then, I could be a god like all good Mormons will be when they die...
> ...



Only illegal alien Mormons....


----------



## Frannie (Dec 20, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Nope the Mormons raping all the little girls in the town


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2019)

james bond said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why should monkeys walk?
> ...


Tell us how all creatures were created by magic

Poof....there is a fish
Poof....there is a bird
Poof......look everyone...a dinosaur
Poof....there is a man
Wait, let me take a rib and poof.....there is a woman


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 20, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> So


Again, irrelevant to your point. A code having meaning to a sentient observer does not neccesitate a sentient designer. You have not a shred of evidence for your claim, so I see no reason to give it any more attention.

Face it...you have reserved an absurd standard for this topic, becauee you believe magical hoo ha. You aren't demanding a sky daddy designed the tetrahedron shape of methane, or the spheroid shapes of stars. The fact is, you simply don't understand how a code can form via selection. While that may "impress" you and bolster your believe in magic, it doesnt impress me, nor does ot necessitate magical any daddies byvreason or evidence. The universe has no obligation to make sense to anyone.


----------



## Andylusion (Dec 20, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That's far more believable than... "BANG" and now there is stuff....  then "time + chance = man in business suit".

Like if I toss a bomb into a printing press... and then wait enough millions of years.... Magna Carta!

Amazing.... language created itself, and without anyone to teach us the language, we knew it was the magna carta!

That is as believable as life from explosion in space.

It takes way way more blind faith to believe that, than a creator G-d who made it all.


----------



## Andylusion (Dec 20, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > So
> ...



Which is actually a point in our favor.   The fact we have logical laws of nature that are consistent, is in fact evidence of a creator intelligence.   Because otherwise, you are absolutely right.  There is no reason the universe should make any sense.  There is no reason that laws should be logical and consistent.

The only reason we have laws of physics and such, is because we believed there was an order to the Universe, because it was created by a G-d of order.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 20, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> That's far more believable than... "BANG" and now there is stuff....


So what? Not evidence for magical horseshit.

Guess what else was and is hard to believe? Quantum physics. Relativity. Hawking radiation. Black holes.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 20, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> The fact we have logical laws of nature that are consistent, is in fact evidence of a creator intelligence.


No it isn't. Your absurd argument is that these things help the universe "make sense", therefor evidence of a designer...? Without deterministism and laws, there is no "universe". 

Utter nonsense. You are not making any arguments. You are simply repeating your claim over and over, and claiming wverything you see is evidence for it. You have nothing but an ever expanding tautology...I.e., useless nonsense.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 20, 2019)

What happens if you don't believe in evolution? You end up sending your money to a "man of god" who needs a new jet plane, because he can't have a conversation with god on a commercial flight....


----------



## Andylusion (Dec 20, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > The fact we have logical laws of nature that are consistent, is in fact evidence of a creator intelligence.
> ...



You keep saying I have nothing, but I don't see any real counter in your posts to anything I have said.  I'm still waiting for that random mix of dots and dashes and commons and periods, to have meaning without using intelligence.

As soon as you can decode it without using any intelligence, let me know, and I'll agree you have a point.


----------



## james bond (Dec 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Haha.  With Indiana, those who disagree with him and present a scientific argument in the S&T forum believe in magic while stupid stuff with no scientific evidence end up as science and facts after a few billion years.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I have read about DNA

Where, oh where, is that definition.


----------



## Andylusion (Dec 20, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> What happens if you don't believe in evolution? You end up sending your money to a "man of god" who needs a new jet plane, because he can't have a conversation with god on a commercial flight....



So you supported Hillary?  Right?

Funny how the idol of the people can change, but the loyalty of the followers does not....


----------



## Frannie (Dec 20, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Is DNA a Code?


----------



## james bond (Dec 20, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...









I already posted the days of creation chart multiple times already.  What good would it do you?  Instead, your evolution charts show the same monkeys that we are familiar with today.  Your scientists used the same pictures because that is what they said earlier.  Yet, creationists found contradictions such as the "present is the key to the past," i.e. uniformitarianism, and that today's monkeys do not walk bipedal, so past monkeys did not walk bipedal.  That blows up a huge example of macroevolution as shown in the chart above.  Furthermore, we do not see tailed monkeys become tailless nor gorillas and chimps mating.  Thus, the common ancestor hypothesis does not happen and did not happen.  We do not even have a billions of years old Earth as you assume.






Moreover, creationists have found fraud in the evolution.  It is laid out in the chart above.  Ernst Haeckel also made up drawings in order to show evolution in embryos, but they were shown to be fake.  He also was exposed as a racist.  Certainly, your side has had some shady characters in order to further your atheist "faith-based" beliefs.

Are those the _facts_ you were talking about?


----------



## Frannie (Dec 20, 2019)

james bond said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



You are clearly wrong as God made all of his works with the ability to evolve or change their selves to better suit the environment so that they could be successful.  God made evolution, thus the drawings are not as wrong as you perceive


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Is a fingerprint a code?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2019)

james bond said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


Thank you

Common ancestor


----------



## Andylusion (Dec 20, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nah.  Forget the goofy attempted connection between humans and apes.

There should be thousands, if not millions of intermediate transitional species throughout the entire planet, and throughout the entire fossil record.  Instead there is none.  In fact, we should be able to find more transitional species, than we find non-transitional.

Instead.... none.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 20, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> You keep saying I have nothing, but I don't see any real counter in your posts to anything I have said.


Then you are blind. You simply claim, ad nauseum, that a code requires a designer. The only evidence you tried to present was to make up a code and ask me to decipher it. All that is necessary in my part is to point out the absurdity of that attempt, as it does not then follow that a code needs a designer, regardless of the outcome of your thought experiment.  And you are back at square one, still without a shred of evidence.

You are free to believe any magical nonsense you wish. But insisting it is true is not compelling. Nor is it anyone's job to refute you.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 20, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Prints are the result of the DNA code, which means that the fingerprint must be coded for either the finger or fingerprint to exist.  The fingerprint is part of the physical body that the code assembles

The fingerprint also exist in coded form before the human form exist, at this point yes the fingerprint is code

Are you aware that a typical human has 10 fingers with fingerprints and 37 trillion sets of these fingerprints in coded form? as every cell contains the entire blueprint for forming a human


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



Why?
Who says evolution works like that?

Similar species may breed together and intermediates disappear


----------



## Frannie (Dec 21, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What are the similar species that may breed together?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2019)

Nothing really happens if you don’t believe in evolution

Just your kids will look at you like a moron


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2019)

Frannie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Homo Sapiens and Neanderthals


----------



## DOTR (Dec 21, 2019)

Questioner said:


> Do you get raped by the Flying Spaghetti Monster and his gang of pirates? Discuss.
> 
> If not, then there's no reason to not believe in it, (assuming that elective belief is a thing).
> 
> ...



  What happens if you dont believe in the periodic table? Or the co-formation theory in astronomy? Nothing...its irrelevant for most people though being intellectually curious would hopefully come into play.
  But its been made a shibboleth because the Puritan Atheists among us believe it negates God.
   It doesnt.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Dec 21, 2019)

DOTR said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > Do you get raped by the Flying Spaghetti Monster and his gang of pirates? Discuss.
> ...



"
But its been made a shibboleth because the Puritan Atheists among us believe it negates God.
   It doesnt"


I don't feel the need to disprove something that YOU can NOT prove.

I'll make a deal with you;  for every logical bit of evidence you provide of the evidence  of god I will provide one proving there is NO god.

perhaps I will even provide reasons why the god that you worship (who doesn't exist) is really not a very nice guy at all.


----------



## DOTR (Dec 21, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> I don't feel the need to disprove something that YOU can NOT prove.
> l.



  Oh you feel the need. It seems to be deep seated.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 21, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Just your kids will look at you like a moron


To be fair: they are going to do that anyway.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Dec 21, 2019)

DOTR said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feel the need to disprove something that YOU can NOT prove.
> ...



yawn


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 21, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > anynameyouwish said:
> ...



Carry on....


----------



## anynameyouwish (Dec 21, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...




I'm pretty sure you couldn't have intended that for me.

?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 21, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > anynameyouwish said:
> ...


My bad! I confused you with another poster. I will try that again.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Dec 21, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




it's ok

I get that all the time!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Dec 21, 2019)

DOTR said:


> But its been made a shibboleth because the Puritan Atheists among us believe it negates God.


Of course it doesn't. But it most certainly negates precious young earth creationist dogma.


----------



## Frannie (Dec 21, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They were as different as American Indians and Irish or Chinese and Italian.  Not different species, the fact that we all have Neanderthal DNA proves that we are not different species


----------



## james bond (Dec 21, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> Thank you
> 
> Common ancestor



You're welcome.

Which does not happen.


----------



## james bond (Dec 21, 2019)

Frannie said:


> You are clearly wrong as God made all of his works with the ability to evolve or change their selves to better suit the environment so that they could be successful. God made evolution, thus the drawings are not as wrong as you perceive



Boy, you are really mixed up .  No need for you to answer my questions.  Just go to the back of the class.


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 21, 2019)

Another Evolution thread? lol. OK; what most people think about Evolution is WRONG. It is common sense to state that, if life started as single celled organisms then somehow complexity entered the development of higher organisms. My own view is that this occurred through the mechanism of genetic mutations etc; pretty modern understanding. Most people, especially those who "believe" have no idea about that. And frankly it really doesn't particularly matter. We're here. 

Greg


----------



## Frannie (Dec 21, 2019)

james bond said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > You are clearly wrong as God made all of his works with the ability to evolve or change their selves to better suit the environment so that they could be successful. God made evolution, thus the drawings are not as wrong as you perceive
> ...


Says the emoji king turd who believes the Earth is 6000 years old.

Moron

Tell us how God made everything not to change?


----------



## james bond (Dec 22, 2019)

Frannie said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Ad hominem attack does not make you right and is for the losers.  First, creation scientists have RATE who have found C14 still remaining in coal and diamonds that were supposedly hundreds of millions or billions of years old.  They were able to radiocarbon date these same coal and diamonds to around 40,000 years.  Much younger than the millions or billions.

Moreover, I already pointed out evos were wrong about common ancestor.  They base the "present is the key to the past" and we find this is not so.  Darwin's explanations of evolution has been mostly wrong.  The only thing he was right about was natural selection, but creationist Alfred Russel Wallace came up with it first.  He should've stuck to his guns and maybe the racist POS Darwin would not have caused the Holocaust and social Darwinism.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Jan 8, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Gravity is just a theory too.



(giggle, giggle)  Physicists NEVER EVER compare gravity to Darwin's Magic Wand and say "Gravity is as factual as evolution."  Nor are there tens of thousands of scientists and millions of well educated adults who challenge Darwin's Tautology - "they survive because they're fit and they're fit because they survive"!    woot
That's anti-science at its worst.  But you bathe in it because your handlers tell you that such beliefs make you smart.  Hint:  They really don't.

“A growing number of respectable scientists are defecting from the evolutionist camp…..moreover, for the most part these “experts” have abandoned Darwinism, not on the basis of religious faith or biblical persuasions, but on strictly scientific grounds, and in some instances, regretfully.”  (Dr. Wolfgang Smith, physicist and mathematician)

“It must be significant that nearly all the evolutionary stories I learned as a student….have now been debunked.”  (Dr. Derek V. Ager, Department of Geology, Imperial College, London)


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Beastiality?


----------



## ChemEngineer (Jan 8, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



You misspelled the word.  One "a."


----------



## ChemEngineer (Jan 8, 2020)

CORRECTION:   Physicists NEVER EVER compare gravity to Darwin's Magic Wand and say "Gravity is as factual as evolution."  Nor are there tens of thousands of scientists and millions of well educated adults who *challenge gravity* as they do Darwin's Tautology - "they survive because they're fit and they're fit because they survive"!    

My apologies for the egregious mistake.  Let it be known that I have made bigger mistakes, however.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2020)

Questioner said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Evolution is as much a fact as gravity is a fact.


----------



## james bond (Jan 11, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Evolution is as much a fact as gravity is a fact.




Why don't you explain how gravity is a fact?  Actually, it would be a law in scientific terms.

I doubt you could explain how to get out of a paper bag.  Let's just put you down as being wrong again and one with an unscientific brain.  This has been discussed already in several places.  RWS has passed you up now .

Gravity


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2020)

james bond said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Evolution is as much a fact as gravity is a fact.
> ...


I'll give you a little experiment to do so you can prove it to yourself:  Take the elevator to the top of the Empire state building, climb over the railing and then jump.


----------

